# Lost forward and back navigation buttons for Safari 3.0.4!!



## Frenchie_lou (Dec 18, 2007)

For some strange reason the forward and back arrows have disappeared from Safari, does anyone know how I could get them back?

Also, how do you search in these forums? Is that possible to search a particular topic?

Thanks!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

In the menubar, at top, click on View, then Customize Toolbar...

As for search, there are search buttons on every page, in the red strip. Or you could search using Google, with the first term "ehmac."

And, welcome!


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

right click the area where the button should be. Choose customize toolbar then drag the button back on to the area you want them to be.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Searching ehMac is right above where your post appeared.

I've found that the forum search isn't always that effective and I'll use Google sometimes too. You can restrict a Google search to ehmac.ca or a particular domain by typing the following in the Google search bar:

_(your search term) site:ehmac.ca_

Welcome to ehMac, Frenchie!


----------



## Frenchie_lou (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you so much! I think I can get used to this forum stuff! Cheers!!


----------



## rikthumb2 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Similar problem-with Safari refresher button missing!!!*

Hi. I have a similar problem to the person who lost his forward-backward arrows on his toolbar. I've lost the refresher button. And I don't see it available in the toolbar options! I hope I don't have to download a new version of Safari 3.1 because I'll have to reload and connect all my add-ons and preferences, etc. Can someone help? Thanks!


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

rikthumb2:

The button shows up on the menu bar as a circling arrow, but when you go to customise the buttons, it shows up as "Stop/Reload" and has an X in the button. If that doesn't work, just drag in the default button bar.

Oh, and welcome to ehMac ^_^


----------



## rikthumb2 (Apr 1, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH, ORION! -- for the tip (which worked) as well as the greeting! Much appreciated.


----------

